# Madama Butterfly album



## HantsDave (5 mo ago)

Hello, I have this album of Madama Butterfly. I'm trying to work out the year. I believe it would be 1933. Would that be correct? I see various versions of this on different labels. There are 16 records, numbered from C7397 onwards. Margaret Sheridan is the soprano. They look in very good condition. I'm looking forward to listening on a friend's gramophone. Regards, Dave.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

HantsDave said:


> Hello, I have this album of Madama Butterfly. I'm trying to work out the year. I believe it would be 1933. Would that be correct?


Looking at the soprano's info on Wikipedia, it looks like the recording is from 1929-1930 (link).

I'm moving this to the opera forum, where the experts are.


----------



## HantsDave (5 mo ago)

Art Rock said:


> Looking at the soprano's info on Wikipedia, it looks like the recording is from 1929-1930 (link).
> 
> I'm moving this to the opera forum, where the experts are.


Thank you very much. I noticed on another site that someone said 1950s because some of their records were numbered C1955...56 etc. Margaret died in 1958! I guessed 1933 because a performance on an Italian label had that date, but the experts will know for sure! By the way I have a Carmen album (19 records) from the late 1920s which should provoke a discussion. I started a thread, but maybe didn't publicise it enough. I should have put tags in etc.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

According to _Opera on Record _it's 1931, whilst _The Metropolitan Opera Guide to Recorded Opera _places it as 1929-1931. London Green gives it quite a good review, with especial praise for the soprano Margaret Sheridan.


----------



## HantsDave (5 mo ago)

HantsDave said:


> Thank you very much. I noticed on another site that someone said 1950s because some of their records were numbered C1955...56 etc. Margaret died in 1958! I guessed 1933 because a performance on an Italian label had that date, but the experts will know for sure! By the way I have a Carmen album (19 records) from the late 1920s which should provoke a discussion. I started a thread, but maybe didn't publicise it enough. I should have put tags in etc.





Art Rock said:


> Looking at the soprano's info on Wikipedia, it looks like the recording is from 1929-1930 (link).
> 
> I'm moving this to the opera forum, where the experts are.





Art Rock said:


> Looking at the soprano's info on Wikipedia, it looks like the recording is from 1929-1930 (link).
> 
> I'm moving this to the opera forum, where the experts are.


Hi Art, being a newbie I think my first post wasn't in the right place. I've tried to edit but can't seem to add tags. It was titled Carmen Opera in Four Acts. I think people would find it interesting with the 19 discs etc.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

HantsDave said:


> Hi Art, being a newbie I think my first post wasn't in the right place. I've tried to edit but can't seem to add tags. It was titled Carmen Opera in Four Acts. I think people would find it interesting with the 19 discs etc.


Found it. Moved it.


----------



## HantsDave (5 mo ago)

Tsaraslondon said:


> According to _Opera on Record _it's 1931, whilst _The Metropolitan Opera Guide to Recorded Opera _places it as 1929-1931. London Green gives it quite a good review, with especial praise for the soprano Margaret Sheridan.


Thanks very much...Dave.


----------



## HantsDave (5 mo ago)

Art Rock said:


> Found it. Moved it.


Great, thank you.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I found this one, just a bit before 1933 but there are similar names .


----------



## HantsDave (5 mo ago)

Hello, yes it all looks very similar. Here is a better picture of the notes inside the album.


----------

